# Can you help?



## peanut19 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi, my sister is living and working in Portugal and for xmas Id like to get her a 'care package' of stuff you cant get out there... I don't want to ask her as I want it to be a surprise, so would like to know what you a miss or know is not available (peanut butter/marmite etc)

Thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

It depends where she is. In the Algarve, pretty much everything is available.


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay, here goes: Marmite, 'proper' tea-bags, custard powder, gravy granules, golden syrup, baked beans (available here but expensive) Garibaldi biscuits, Shreddies, weetabix, piccallilli, Branston pickle, mince pies, stuffing mix, marzipan - I'm sure there's lots more, but these are the things we have been asking for! There are suppliers of British food out here (Central Portugal) and you can actually get most things, but at quite a high price.


----------

